
Peter Thiel Met with the Racist Fringe as He Went All in on Trump - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/rosiegray/peter-thiel-donald-trump-white-nationalist-support
======
abvdasker
At a certain point you have to call a spade a spade and acknowledge that Thiel
is apparently a cryptofascist. I wonder if this will hurt the reputation of
Founders Fund and his other ventures or whether the Valley will continue to
pretend that this is not a problem.

~~~
xenospn
Seems that Thiel is to HN what Trump is to middle America. Blind, cult-like
admiration for someone who is basically a terrible human being. I never
understood either one.

------
consumer451
I’ve heard people say, oh we have Thiel on the board to have a diverse set of
views.

Please describe to me the beliefs of the person who would balance Thiel’s? I
don’t see it.

~~~
luckydata
any normal person that's not a nazi I suppose. In my mind being associated
with Thiel should be seen as a serious stain on someone's reputation, here
people band it around as a badge of honor. Needless to say, I'm not impressed.

------
noxer
Why is this on HH? Its literally buzzfeednews.

~~~
enraged_camel
Buzzfeed started out as a purely clickbait outlet, but they made a stunning
transformation into a very successful investigative journalism outlet.

Also, this is on HN probably because it's about someone who is very
influential in tech circles.

------
grandpoobah
oh cool, another place for me to be bombarded with politics.

~~~
grey-area
Sometimes, to remain human, you have to pick a side.

